
PostgreSQL Studio - moreati
http://www.postgresqlstudio.org/
======
estebank
Official announcement from PostgreSQL.org:
[http://www.postgresql.org/about/news/1485/](http://www.postgresql.org/about/news/1485/)

 _OpenSCG is pleased to announce the release of PostgreSQL Studio 1.0.
PostgreSQL Studio is an open-source, web-based GUI for PostgreSQL. It allows
users to manage and query their database from a browser._

 _Version 1.0 of PostgreSQL Studio is distributed under the PostgreSQL
License. Some of its key features include:_

\- _Easy to use AJAX web interface_

\- _Secure access over HTTPS_

\- _Robust object wizards_

\- _Query editor with syntax highlighting_

\- _Cross platform and easy to install_

 _You can find more information about PostgreSQL Studio at
www.postgresqlstudio.org_

------
Miyamoto
JavaServer Pages? That's an interesting choice.. and will probably rule it out
for a lot of people. I'm not running Java on my web server, sorry. Interesting
that a PostgreSQL product licensed under PostgreSQL is using an Oracle
technology. Edit - removed the MySQL reference.

~~~
eropple
_> I'm not running Java on my web server, sorry._

This attitude is interesting to me, because I use Play Framework and
Dropwizard quite heavily. What exactly is the objectionability of a JVM
versus, say, running PHP-FPM?

~~~
icebraining
Maybe the objection is running the JVM on the server just for this tool?

~~~
chris_wot
As opposed to running rails or PHP just for any particular application?

~~~
icebraining
Well yes, personally I wouldn't install Rails or PHP on my servers just to run
a database tool.

~~~
chris_wot
Ok, but I wonder what you will use for a web-based database administration
tool...

------
johnyzee
We make a similar thing:
[http://www.teampostgresql.com](http://www.teampostgresql.com)

AJAX/JavaScript powered rich web GUI for PostgreSQL. Looks like this took some
inspiration from us too (which is great). TeamPostgreSQL is a side-project but
pretty mature, having been around since 2010.

~~~
jaytaylor
It seems it only works with Java 6 (at least according to the Mac installer),
which is too bad, because I don't want yet another version of Java on my
machines.

Is the source code publicly available?

~~~
johnyzee
I believe the installer packages bundle a JRE (which runs in isolation from
your other Java installations) so that shouldn't be a problem.

Only the cross-platform archive assumes you have a Java (6+) installed. Off
the top of my head I can't remember if backporting to 5 would be a possibility
but considering that Java 5 is almost ten years old, it may be too much effort
to be worth it.

The source code isn't public anymore than my dirty underwear is :) Seriously
though, I might open source it if I thought anyone would be able to get
anything out of it.

~~~
jaytaylor
I downloaded the Mac version, ran the installer, and it immediately said it
required Java 1.6 and launched a JRE 6 install.

    
    
        $ java -version
        java version "1.7.0_25"
        Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_25-b15)
        Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 23.25-b01, mixed mode)

~~~
vinceguidry
Which one is the Mac version? Usability fail.

~~~
johnyzee
There's a dropdown ('Select download') with four options, one of which says
'Mac OSX Installer'. Can you explain what makes it unclear? Thanks in advance!

~~~
vinceguidry
I see three download options, one for zip, one for tar.gz, and one for tar.bz.
Mac installers are usually bundled in .dmg archives, or .pkg.

~~~
johnyzee
Ah, you are talking about the OP's site - this subthread was discussing
TeamPostgreSQL:
[http://www.teampostgresql.com/download.jsp](http://www.teampostgresql.com/download.jsp)

------
jalan
This image gives an idea of UI: [http://www.openscg.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/10/pgstudio_s...](http://www.openscg.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/10/pgstudio_screen-1024x738.png)

~~~
neovive
Thanks for the image link. At a quick glance, it reminded me of PHPMySQL, but
I guess most, good, web-based admin UI's will have a similar layout and
functionality.

------
sehrope
We have a similar Html5/AJAX powered offering[1] as well though in addition to
Postgres we also support a number of other database types (MySQL, Oracle, MS
SQL Server). Looking forward to trying this out to see how it compares.

[1]: [http://www.jackdb.com/](http://www.jackdb.com/)

~~~
fredsanford
Note the above is not open source though it does have a crippled "free"
option.

~~~
sehrope
To clarify, our free cloud version is a complete product. The only difference
between it and the paid plans is the number of simultaneous connections and
the organization, team, and audit management features.

~~~
ghiculescu
And the limit on the number of rows per query.

It does sound slightly crippled in that sense.

~~~
moinnadeem
Just click on the 'Fetch More' button, and 50 more rows will be retrieved. For
cloud based _free_ solutions, I haven't found anything better than this.

------
untog
..and the site has gone down. Sounds fantastic, though- pgSQL has always been
lacking in admin tools compared to MySQL.

~~~
TylerE
Huh? There's the great free PGAdmin which is WAY better than any of the web-
based tools, and it has built-in SSH tunneling so it's easy to use against a
remote server.

~~~
untog
PGAdmin is unspeakably awful. I run a Mac and it was very painful going from
the world of Sequel Pro (for MySQL) to the awful, awful, terrible pgAdmin.

I ended up buying NaviCat Essentials, which is considerably better but still
not perfect.

~~~
TylerE
What do you find to be wrong with it? It's always done the job well for me,
whereas Sequel Pro, while a prettier face, and useable enough, manages to
crash at least once a day.

~~~
jordanthoms
PGAdmin crashes regularly, and in a very annoying (and stupid!) move blocks
the UI for all the windows on some database operations e.g. adding indexes. It
also blocks the UI when it's processing the results of a db query, which can
be slow if there is a lot of data being returned. The interface is sort-of ok
though.

~~~
aquadrop
I don't see how that's "unspeakable bad, terrible, terrible". Latest versions
crash a lot less and if you really need to use UI during long database queries
you can run another instance of pgadmin. It's still very useful and powerful
tool.

------
afiler
I'll eventually try it out, but I have absolutely no idea how to go from this
.war file to a running web server. (I see some .war files actually have a web
server built in so you can just to java -jar, but not this one.)

~~~
radiowave
The total absence of any information on the site about what it is you're
downloading, what it's requirements are, or how to install it, is rather
unhelpful. I downloaded the zip file just to find out what was inside it.

I haven't tried installing it yet, but in principle installing .war files can
be very simple. You need an application server (such as Apache Tomcat), you
log into the admin section of that in your browser, and somewhere in there
there's a form where you just upload the .war file, and it gets automatically
unpacked, installed, services started up, and so on.

Edit: I take it all back. Well, most of it. They have an install guide, which
you can find via Support, Documentation.

~~~
stesch
Yeah, simple. And then the Java app tells you that you don't have the right
version of Tomcat and do need at least an 0.0.1 update. (Yes, I was forced to
run JIRA on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS)

Stupid Java environment. :-(

------
virtualwhys
I've been thinking about making the switch from MySQL to PostgreSQL.

For database design/GUI work SQLyog has been pretty awesome over the years
(auto-complete, drag & drop, tabbed editor windows, export query result to
csv, etc.). Is there an equivalent for PostgreSQL?

When I hear web-based I think phpMyAdmin, which, while functional, pales in
comparison to SQLyog (web app in question does look a lot more polished than
phpMyAdmin)

~~~
asnyder
These apps are nice, but the best PostgreSQL editor and GUI I've seen is EMS
PostgreSQL Manager,
[http://www.sqlmanager.net/en/products/postgresql/manager](http://www.sqlmanager.net/en/products/postgresql/manager).
It even has a pretty nice query builder. Though I believe it's windows only,
and also costs money. I use it every day and vastly prefer it over every other
tool I've used.

~~~
virtualwhys
Linux workstation here but run a couple of Windows VMs for browser testing and
Windows only apps.

EMS looks pretty feature rich, thanks for the tip.

------
jroseattle
Very interested to see this, once the site comes back online. In spite of the
previous efforts, I've always found the admin/query tools for Mysql and
Postgresql as lacking compared to the ones from the commercial-only vendors.
And I've never cared for the non-db-specific sql utilities. An easier tool to
work with Postgres would certainly make my clients much happier.

------
hardwaresofton
Hey, random internet stranger here -- I like the idea -- maybe you could show
some comparisons with the other products on the market (other postgres
management programs). Also, I think you should put the screenshot of the
dashboard on the front page, will make it instantly clearer what it does, and
probably generate interest quicker?

------
mercurial
I have to admit, the first thing I thought about when I saw it was
"phpMyAdmin" and "security vulnerabilities". I hope I'm simply being
uncharitable, but I'd have to have a lot of faith in the product and the
underlying stack before I let a web-based GUI anywhere near a production
database.

~~~
johnyzee
As the author of a comparable tool (TeamPostgreSQL), most of our users use an
IP whitelist in their firewall to access the web client. Of course, you can
also use the tool on your local network only as a substitute for a regular
admin tool.

~~~
Ziomislaw
IP whitelist... secure? O'RLY?

------
jackmaney
This looks interesting (via the description and screenshot in the
comments...the site is down as of this writing), but what does this provide
that pgAdmin ([http://www.pgadmin.org/](http://www.pgadmin.org/)) doesn't?

~~~
jalan
As per OpenSCG: [http://www.openscg.com/2013/10/postgresql-studio-1-0-is-
out/](http://www.openscg.com/2013/10/postgresql-studio-1-0-is-out/)

The standard bearer for PostgreSQL GUIs is pgAdmin, but that requires people
to make a database connection across the internet which they may be reluctant
to do if they don’t have a VPN of some sort set up. The right thing is to have
a web-based GUI allowing users to connect to their database through a browser.
PhpPgAdmin is an option, but many of the new PostgreSQL users I’ve talked to
like the newer look and feel of sites like Heroku and are turned off by the UI
of phpPgAdmin.

~~~
marcosdumay
So, instead of making a database connection through the internet, you tunnel
it over http? What can you gain by doing that?

~~~
3825
Looks like what I wanted is already here. I think I can now learn Postgres on
a Chromebook which just has a web browser. (I had created a free database on
heroku previously.)

[https://teampostgresql.herokuapp.com](https://teampostgresql.herokuapp.com)

------
jreposa
Clearly there is a pain point with PostgreSQL and GUI front-ends. Wish I could
see the site.

~~~
antihero
Honestly I found the sooner one gives up and just uses the command line, the
better.

~~~
petit_robert
Indeed. I really have no idea why so much energy is spent on GUI tools.

What do these things provide that one can't get from the command line, I
wonder?

~~~
antihero
I guess being able to see a whole bunch of things at the same time is useful,
plus never having learn much SQL, plus being edit things by clicking on them.

~~~
petit_robert
[I just realized that my comment may have appeared very harsh, specially from
the authors' point of view. My apologies to them, I was _very happy_ to have a
good GUI when I started working with databases]

@antihero : Seeing things does help, but in my experience, using scripts and
the command line is faster for developpement, because a lot of code can be
reused, which is not the case with clicks.

I was being too restrictive though, a lot can be done with a GUI, of course.

------
bockris
Currently the site is trying to request this URL
[http://localhost/wordpress/wp-
content/themes/alexandria/skin...](http://localhost/wordpress/wp-
content/themes/alexandria/skins/images/alexandria/page_bg.png)

(I have a local Django server running on 0.0.0.0:80 and the terminal keeps
flashing when I browser the site and this image is obviously missing and gives
a 404)

------
ameoba
Server's down - anyone got a mirror, announcement or enough experience with
the project to give a good rundown of what it is and what it does?

------
hansy
I was really excited when Induction
([http://inductionapp.com/](http://inductionapp.com/)) was announced, but I
don't think there's too much development for it. The interface is probably the
best I've seen, but functionality is fairly sparse. pgAdmin3 has been my go-to
app, but I'm excited try out PostgreSQL Studio!

------
gknapp
I'm amazed no on mentioned SQLWorkbenchJ. For postgres on Mac, it is
infinitely better than pgAdmin. There are a few usability issues (manually
setting the JDBC driver, for one), but once you get the hang of it, it's quick
and very fully featured. I use it over Navicat, and it's free.

------
mrmondo
Ugh, java... Really?

I really don't want to have to run a java server just to host this.

------
alexatkeplar
This looks amazing for people who want to install and maintain their database
client as a webapp on their production database server.

~~~
SkyMarshal
You don't run it on a production server, you can configure it to point at any
db server in your network. They use localhost as an example only.

[http://www.postgresqlstudio.org/support/documentation/suppor...](http://www.postgresqlstudio.org/support/documentation/supportdocumentationinstallation-
guide/)

------
ninjazee124
They should have wrapped it with jetty-runner or something that makes it easy
to run it without having to fire up Tomcat.

------
th3byrdm4n
Surface comment of the day - What an excellent, clean website. From the color
scheme to the font choices. Excellent.

------
free652
Personally I started to use valentina studio, it has diagrams which I love.
But mysql workbench is a lot better.

------
symfoniq
I'm seeing a blank site.

------
nodata
Screenshot? Demo?

